# Aquarium Filter Pad Media suggestions for sump



## brian l (May 9, 2009)

I would like to replace my Filter Media any suggestions. I have a sump and my tank is 90 gallons.
Thanks Brian


----------



## ManyTankKeeper (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello brian...

Acurel has a cut to fit product that might work well in your pump system. It's a dense pad that attracts and holds debris and also is treated with a nitrogen reducing chemical that's safe for fish and plants.

M


----------



## brian l (May 9, 2009)

How about quilt batting or pillow fill


----------



## ManyTankKeeper (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello again...

I've used batting before, but it didn't seem to do a good job of filtering the water. The Acurel product is much more dense and in addition to good filtering ability, will detoxify ammonia. It's not much more expensive than the batting material.

M


----------

